# So..Was Your Little One.. Early;Late or on time!?



## sarah0108

Just for fun really :haha: would be interesting to see!

ill start.. Harriet was 9 days late :flower: and oh this one will be at least 2 days late :rofl: so both mine are lazy! x


----------



## annawrigley

getting bored by any chance sarah? :winkwink:
noah was 9 days early xx


----------



## fantastica

5 days late!
hope your babby decides to come out soon...can't believe you're overdue...so quick! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

5 days early.


----------



## imaginary8x

1 Day late. :3


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: yes anna!! x x

(is it really that obvious :winkwink: x x)


----------



## Jas029

6 days earlier.. but I was induced so I probably don't count


----------



## Abigailly

You're over due already?! Chist I thought you were about 34 weeks!

And after that outburst. 3 days late. But started the day after my DD.


----------



## Fii

10 days early! 
Didn't fancy sharing my birthday! : )


----------



## Kimboowee

2 Days early!
C'mon Max!


----------



## JoJo16

alice was one day late but i was indcued on my due date so im pretty sure she would have been alot later if i wasnt lol.
hope max come soon for you xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

10 days early with Grace, 6 days early with Theo! 

x


----------



## glitterbomb

2 weeks early


----------



## Lauraxamy

12 days late, and that was because I was induced. Little bugger :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

My son was on his due date and my daughter was 7 days early xx


----------



## lizardbreath

1 day early .


----------



## haley09

Sariah was 11 days early :)


----------



## CallieBert

Braden was a little over 5 weeks early x


----------



## halas

well by the due date of my lmp i was 2 weeks late but she came on her due date by the scans date. lol i find the poll reasuring bc i noticed there seems to be more early than on time or late lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

6 days late!! lazy lil chubba!


----------



## Christine1993

I was 5 days early!!


----------



## leoniebabey

12 days early but i was induced. But he probleys would have still been early as i was 2cm dilated when they induced me

x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: looks like i just make VERY lazy babies haha x


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl:
ahh i hope he comes soon!! fingers crossed for you & good luck for when he does decide to arrive 
x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I had a very very lazy baby Sarah too so it's not just you :haha: you must be making it very comfy for him in there :D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke was 9 days late!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

5 days late


----------



## JessdueJan

1 day early but I was induced x


----------



## Sophie1205

Leo was born on his due date :flower: x


----------



## aimee_1691

14 days late, 11mins short of being 15days late  lazee baby xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn was 11 days late!!! God that was hell...

xoxox


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor was 3 weeks early. Hope max arrives soon hun x


----------



## Lena92

Ben was 14 days late...Felt like it was never going to end lol.


----------



## jenny_wren

8 days early :thumbup:​


----------



## lily123

15 days late... it was a nightmare :haha: x


----------



## clogsy90

i was 2 weeks early (should have been 3 but took her time) as i was induced due to choleostatis but think i would have been 2 weeks late otherwise lol


----------



## jenniferannex

lily was 10 days late, i was induced 6 days late, but still took her 4 days to come! lol x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mine were both early x


----------



## AyaChan

well Summer was sort of late haha.

Waters went 11:15pm on my due date, and she was born at 3:46am the next day :D


----------



## Natasha2605

I was 1 day early :) xx


----------



## faolan5109

1 day early, I was induced but I should have had him on the actual day but my son said no, I want out!


----------



## zack's_mummy

8 days late with my son...

and 8 days over due with this baby, was in labour at this time with my son so don't think this baby is gonna come any time today!!


----------



## rwhite

9 days late too :dohh: Lazy little bugger :rofl: x Hope Max decides to get a wriggle on!


----------



## casann

my waters broke on my due date but he didn't arrive for another two days after that so he was late x


----------



## Jellyt

I was 6 days late. I started contracting at 3 days late, it just took a long time!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I was induced a week early x


----------



## msp_teen

My baby boy was born one week early exactly. He was due May 18th and I had him May 11th


----------



## Hannah :)

Chloe was 10days early :)
xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

waters broke 5 days early, had him 3 days early


----------



## supriseBump_x

5 days early, but i was induced so does that count? :shrug: xx


----------



## laurbagss

Kelsie was born 4 days late but waters had broken day before.


----------



## Becky

4 weeks early x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

1 day late


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie was born 7 days late after being induced cuz i was bleeding and she still only weighed 6 pound 7 x x


----------

